# URGENT QUESTION



## DrivingNsouthcak (Aug 25, 2021)

About 2 days ago I started receiving Uber eats deliveries with out turning on the eats driving preference. When I went to turn it off, thinking I may have turned it on by accident, I realized I only have “delivery” as a driving preference. I no longer have Uber X or any other choice. WTF. Has this happened to anyone and how do I fix? I have called support and they told me all of the basics( I tried everything) turn off phone blah blah.. HELP


----------



## DrivingNsouthcak (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

You go to the bottom of your app. See the lines ? Click on that. Then select what you want to take .


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

There must be an issue with you car that do not allow you to take UBER X . Maybe year , inspection or else . You got to go to GREENLIGHT HUB and do not leave til they fix it .


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

You could also try...

Force stop
Clear cache
Uninstall
Power off
Power on
Reinstall

I have that happen every once in a while that my XL option doesn't show up. 

Sometimes just force stop and clear cache does the trick. If that doesn't work then yes, a trip to the hub might be necessary.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Did your car age out for Uber X?


----------



## RB2U (May 16, 2021)

Update to the newer version just released.


----------

